# Canon EOS R5 Focus Question



## Donde (Nov 12, 2021)

Can you set the R5 to use the front shutter release button for simple spot focus and at the same time a back button to switch to animal eye tracking?


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jun 2, 2022)

Donde, I have no idea but you should call Canon and ask them, then post here what they tell you!!
SS


----------



## Space Face (Jun 2, 2022)

Donde said:


> Can you set the R5 to use the front shutter release button for simple spot focus and at the same time a back button to switch to animal eye tracking?


I don't know if you can.  The camera obviously comes with the front shutter set as default for auto focus and shutter release but you need to delete that AF setting to use BB focus as you'd be refocusing with the front button when you push to take a pic.  I might be wrong tho and will be interested in hearing how you get on.


----------

